# Is quattro worth the extra money?



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all, I am looking to get a TT, ideally a 2011 onwards, 211ps edition, although I have seen two types...

The first is a beautiful FWD, low milage (30-50k) one. The other has Quattro but also slightly more miles at around 50-70k and is also around £2,000-£3,000 more expensive. I plan on keeping the car for as long as possible and I am wondering if anyone can shed some light on if I should pay the extra few thousand on quattro?

I am from the UK and we love a good bit of rain!


----------



## Rouju (Mar 6, 2011)

It depends, do you drive fast? Will you be tuning the car?

The TT is so light in coupe form that it does wheel spin a lot

I was hoping for a quattro but ended up settling for the colour, mileage and toys instead

2k more for it does sound a little pricey, maybe hold out if you're in no rush


----------



## Rodddimus (Dec 26, 2016)

It all comes down as the above poster says to how you drive and what you want the car for. My brother has a V8 M3 which has a 0-60 of 4.2 and much more bhp than my TTS but he reckons 90% of the year my TTS would destroy his from the lights because of the 4wd.

If you arent interested in spirited driving then i would go for the 2wd because it will offer you better MPG and lower costs if something goes wrong with the drive aspects of the car. It would probably be a bit more nimble too. However if you want to be able to put power down on the road in all conditions and really get the most from the motor then there is a limit to the grip a 2wd car will give you and you.

Ive used launch control on a wet road and not had a hint of traction loss and it is amazing how much more useable performance it gives you


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Remember "Sod's Law" - "The more there is to go wrong, the more will go wrong." and then think "Haldex".

Rain is not a problem if you have decent tyres - all TTs have remarkable roadholding and, at the ragged edge, they all have some understeer. A Quattro will do better in snow (as long as you have winter tyres) - but that then depends on where you are in the UK - I'm in the South and we rarely have enough snow to worry about.

Are you going to be constantly driving the TT as if you had stolen it? If so - the Quattro might be for you. Or will you only drive it in a "spirited" way from time to time? The FWD is more than capable.

Personally, for the money, I would take the lower mileage one - 100,000 + on the clock seems to put some people off, whereas 95,000 doesn't seem so bad.

I looked at a few Quattros before buying a FWD but could not justify the added cost (and higher mileage for the money)... but then you pays your money and you takes your choice.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

So far I've not had any issues with mine. £90 + for the Haldex oil change on interval which isn't that bad.

My previous car was an Alpina D3 rear wheel drive and the rear end used to kick out all the time and forget driving it in the snow, I walked. With the quartto there's a very satisfying feeling of a secure drive and when you accelerate out of a bend and it just holds and claws it's way out. It's also great in the snow.

Would I chose another fwd over two wheel? At the drop of a hat. [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a TT unless it had quattro. It's the killer feature for me.


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Buying an Audi without quattro is like buying a cadburys with no chocolate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Dash said:


> I wouldn't buy a TT unless it had quattro. It's the killer feature for me.


+1



aquazi01 said:


> Buying an Audi without quattro is like buying a cadburys with no chocolate!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

aquazi01 said:


> Buying an Audi without quattro is like buying a cadburys with no chocolate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since when has Cadburys been chocolate...


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Quattro? Only if it's a TT(R)S. Do it well or don't do it at all.

Down sides of Quattro: higher maintenance costs, lower MPG, less room to play when it comes to tyre wear (all tyres have to have roughly the same amount of thread with the same brand and model on all four corners)

I never missed Quattro. Winter tyres helped me through the snow and with mostly motorway miles, enhanced cornering capabilities go to waste.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

the thing is if you buy a FWD car will you regret it later, ie when you see others that are quattro?

even on really icy mornings it just blasts and goes,very impressive, a FWD would stand no chance.

i live on a steep hill and over the years ive had to leave cars at the bottom in really bad conditions, its one of the reasons why i wanted 4WD

if you buy a FWD one and you love it you will also know it could be better


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

My contribution to another thread:
"I've had both, 2WD and Quattro. I found the 211PS 2WD car very lively (too lively?) at the front end. Especially so when giving it the beanz uphill, as the front end lightened that bit more. This is eliminated with the Quattro giving it a much more sure footed feel.
That said the lighter 2WD with the 211PS has remarkable torque and excellent fuel consumption considering the performance available.
At the end of the day it's what floats your boat.
Me? I'm happier with the Quattro accepting some loss of mpg. (Until it goes wrong, which it hasn't so far...)"


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

OP, lets face it, you already know the answer to your question you were just seeing if people could try and make you justify to yourself buying an inferior model. I wouldnt even buy a FWD TT for my mrs to use to and from work, the car is designed to be a quattro, its worth it!


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Danny1 said:


> OP, lets face it, you already know the answer to your question you were just seeing if people could try and make you justify to yourself buying an inferior model. I wouldnt even buy a FWD TT for my mrs to use to and from work, the car is designed to be a quattro, its worth it!


I think you're absolutely right. As others have said in that will I regret buying a FWD and knowing it could be better and so forth, I was just looking to justify buying the FWD when in reality, Quattro is what I want and should get.

Thanks for all the replies guys, a very good read and some very good points. I think I am done spamming the forum for now with my threads and hopefully my next one will be me showing what I got 

Appreciate all the help and replies!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Really then I think you should start looking for a TTS. Quattro, more power nicer spec overall than a normal bread and butter TT.


----------



## Rodddimus (Dec 26, 2016)

After numerous times of buying cars because they were a bit cheaper to buy or run in favour of the one I want I would say don't do it, wait and buy the one you want.


----------



## BMTTS (Jan 29, 2016)

I like the quattro, it really is nice off lights, in the wet, pulling out of junctions etc. Now days this seems to be one of the few ways you can enjoy a powerful car safely & without getting penalised for it.
Personally I wouldn't be without it however I have read that the 2wd TT feels light and lively so if you planning no mod etc and want to use it a toy summer car then the 2wd version may be a better option.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Danny1 said:


> OP, lets face it, you already know the answer to your question you were just seeing if people could try and make you justify to yourself buying an inferior model. I wouldnt even buy a FWD TT for my mrs to use to and from work, the car is designed to be a quattro, its worth it!


Nothing at all wrong with the FWD. Great car.

What car does your mrs actually use to and from work then?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

BMTTS said:


> I like the quattro, it really is nice off lights, in the wet, pulling out of junctions etc. Now days this seems to be one of the few ways you can enjoy a powerful car safely & without getting penalised for it.


Totally agree with that!

I find myself approaching the lights really slowly hoping they go red so I can nail it when they go green.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For the twists and turns in the Alps, and wet and slick, the Quattro is perfect. Flat out on the autobahn and everyday driving, I don't really notice it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Quattro every time for me...had both and wifey still has her fwd so I drive both on a regular basis. Personally I find the fwd variant a little frustrating do to loss of traction that I would not normally get or notice.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

IMHO while Quattro is Audis signature in reality unless you have a S/RS version of an Audi there is no point. I wouldn't mind having it but remember I have had a Quattro TT previous to my current FWD TT so that tells you something ! If you look at the pros and cons of Quattro compared to a FWD TT it won't top trump FWD in fact the FWD TT would top trump a equivalent Quattro TT


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

Quattro for me. Didn't look at anything else. All my Audi's have been quattro's  
Even if I'm no pushing it day to day, it's nice to know it's there should the mood take me :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> IMHO while Quattro is Audis signature in reality unless you have a S/RS version of an Audi there is no point. I wouldn't mind having it but remember I have had a Quattro TT previous to my current FWD TT so that tells you something ! If you look at the pros and cons of Quattro compared to a FWD TT it won't top trump FWD in fact the FWD TT would top trump a equivalent Quattro TT


Curious how you come to that assumption...wife has a fwd and I have the quattro and hands down the quattro proves it's worth. Unless you just pottle about the place in which case you might as well drive a smart car.


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

I REALLY need to know how a fwd trumps a quattro?
Unless you are going to state some service cost crap then thats this years most stupid comment so far.

Lets think wet roads, lights, corners ermmmm Im fresh out of ideas. in fact im going straight out to unplug that damn haldex.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Well if quicker off the mark on a dry straight road, and mpg are all you are after maybe the 2WD does trump the Quattro.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Graham'sTT said:


> Well if quicker off the mark on a dry straight road, and mpg are all you are after maybe the 2WD does trump the Quattro.


No FWD will be "quicker off the mark" is both cars are same power etc


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Power to weight ratio, 30-70 times, acceleration, fuel, haldex, servicing, tyre wear, kerb weight, mpg, time to get to top speed. I have eagle F1's, if you are thinking your quattro can go round a corner in the wet faster than my car your putting yourself in serious trouble i.e you will end up in hospital with a written off car, quattro wont stop you understeering on a slippery surface. I think what a t**t if I see someone going fast in the wet. Yes you really are out of ideas lol corners and lights in the wet thats it? If you think that quattro has an advantage in the snow and ice then fine but let me warn you those guys normally crash their car. I would be happy with quattro on a S/RS model though in particular the ones which shift a greater proportion of power to the rear wheels as these cars are the only ones really designed for quattro.  I get more enjoyment out of my BOSE than quattro [smiley=bomb.gif]

Quattro owners are known for their GSOH btw ;-)


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Power to weight ratio, 30-70 times, acceleration, fuel, haldex, servicing, tyre wear, kerb weight, mpg, time to get to top speed. I have eagle F1's, if you are thinking your quattro can go round a corner in the wet faster than my car your putting yourself in serious trouble i.e you will end up in hospital with a written off car, quattro wont stop you understeering on a slippery surface. I think what a t**t if I see someone going fast in the wet. Yes you really are out of ideas lol corners and lights in the wet thats it? If you think that quattro has an advantage in the snow and ice then fine but let me warn you those guys normally crash their car. I would be happy with quattro on a S/RS model though in particular the ones which shift a greater proportion of power to the rear wheels as these cars are the only ones really designed for quattro.  I get more enjoyment out of my BOSE than quattro [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Quattro owners are known for their GSOH btw ;-)


Quattro drivers do seem slightly obsessed with accelerating fast in the pouring rain!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lazyboy said:


> Quattro drivers do seem slightly obsessed with accelerating fast in the pouring rain!


Hi, That's because we can.  :wink: 
Only driven a MK2 FWd for a few hours & my 225 Q was overall much more stable, no wheel spin when pressing on, of course I could have driven accordingly & slowed down. [smiley=argue.gif]  
Hoggy.


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Lazyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Quattro drivers do seem slightly obsessed with accelerating fast in the pouring rain!
> ...


I know! I'm very happy with my fwd and you rarely hear golf gti owners moaning about fwd.

However, every time I'm driving like an arse in the rain I do wish I had Quattro!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Power to weight ratio, 30-70 times, acceleration, fuel, haldex, servicing, tyre wear, kerb weight, mpg, time to get to top speed. I have eagle F1's, if you are thinking your quattro can go round a corner in the wet faster than my car your putting yourself in serious trouble i.e you will end up in hospital with a written off car, quattro wont stop you understeering on a slippery surface. I think what a t**t if I see someone going fast in the wet. Yes you really are out of ideas lol corners and lights in the wet thats it? If you think that quattro has an advantage in the snow and ice then fine but let me warn you those guys normally crash their car. I would be happy with quattro on a S/RS model though in particular the ones which shift a greater proportion of power to the rear wheels as these cars are the only ones really designed for quattro.  I get more enjoyment out of my BOSE than quattro [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Quattro owners are known for their GSOH btw ;-)


I would say you're totally mistaken...with the haldex system the quattro only really comes into play when traction to the front is limited, I've personally had both variants of fwd and quattro TT and in everyday use it is noticeable. On the subject of traffic light grad prixI'm too mature for that shit at is totally irrelevant in this post, there's no willy waving for S or RS variants here because the quattro system is employed across both 2.0 petrol and diesel too on the TT but I'm not going to rub your tummy in this instance to say your right for buying a fwd TT and accrediting it as tge best of its breed because it most definitely is not... good I agree but not the best.
Personally I'd like to say enjoy your bose over the winter months because that's about as much as you deserve with that narrow minded answer


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Over the winter the Bose amp may be in for repair 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Over the winter the Bose amp may be in for repair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha PMSL :lol:


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Haha.... reply of the year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Definitely got few peoples backs up because it's the truth and as a man I am entitled to my opinion. I have stated the reasons why I bought the car I have instead of the equivalent quattro. I have had a quattro before a 225 quattro MK1. Now I have a MK2 TT without quattro out of choice. Simple.

MK3 TTS coupe for me next.

Can't please everyone templars boy, good advice for you.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Definitely got few peoples backs up because it's the truth and as a man I am entitled to my opinion. I have stated the reasons why I bought the car I have instead of the equivalent quattro. I have had a quattro before a 225 quattro MK1. Now I have a MK2 TT without quattro out of choice. Simple.
> 
> MK3 TTS coupe for me next.
> 
> Can't please everyone templars boy, good advice for you.


truth and opinion are not always the same.....

You have a FWD because you wanted one I guess, so that is the truth/fact, the quattro beats FWD every way when it comes to driving thats the truth/fact, if your trolling for arguments then hope its making you happy, if not then your just wrong lol


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

It doesn't though, my car goes around a track quicker than equivalent quattro model in the dry. The fastest hatch around the nurburgring is a leon cupra R, FWD, same as my TT.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> It doesn't though, my car goes around a track quicker than equivalent quattro model in the dry. The fastest hatch around the nurburgring is a leon cupra R, FWD, same as my TT.


Wow, just wow..............


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Templar said:


> I would say you're totally mistaken...with the haldex system the quattro only really comes into play when traction to the front is limited, I've personally had both variants of fwd and quattro TT and in everyday use it is noticeable. On the subject of traffic light grad prixI'm too mature for that shit at is totally irrelevant in this post, there's no willy waving for S or RS variants here because the quattro system is employed across both 2.0 petrol and diesel too on the TT but I'm not going to rub your tummy in this instance to say your right for buying a fwd TT and accrediting it as tge best of its breed because it most definitely is not... good I agree but not the best.
> Personally I'd like to say enjoy your bose over the winter months because that's about as much as you deserve with that narrow minded answer


Where's the 'like' button when you need it?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Quattro is a waste of money unless you have a S or RS model. No point. Quattro is for the most powerful Audis.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Templars has not understood my post, need to re read it. Put simply, if your activating the Quattro system in the wet your driving too fast. Quattro doesn't prevent you from losing control of your vehicle.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Quattro doesn't prevent you from losing control of your vehicle.


Of course it doesn't. I'm not sure anyone has claimed that it would?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Hehehe


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Templars has not understood my post, need to re read it. Put simply, if your activating the Quattro system in the wet your driving too fast. Quattro doesn't prevent you from losing control of your vehicle.


Think only you understand and believe your post, I read it correctly the first time and not about to bore myself and read it again thanks. 
Golf boys may nit moan too much about loss off traction due mainly to the lack of choice or availability in the subject and as you like to digress somewhat maybe nissan should have made the gtr fwd to be quicker around the ring...nissan obviously missed a trick there by not drawing upon your vast knowledge on the subject :roll:


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

No templars boy, you lose only your imaginary friends back you up


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Pmsl


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Quattro is a bit boring in a car with less than 250bhp that's why I didn't go for it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm bored at your ignorance and double posting games. [smiley=book2.gif]
If excitement is what you wanted should have had a rwd bmw, that should do the trick in the wet Welsh hills ay.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

You should be banned for being personal I'll report you.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Templar - I buy the car that suits me and I have my reasons why, which I have stated. The topic asked for peoples opinions. I gave my opinion, however you called me narrow minded and ignorant for giving my opinion.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

I've had a FWD TT and a 4WD TT, neither of them an S or RS.
I can tell the difference and don't need a wet road to do so.
I'm happy with what I've got now.
Hasn't this debate descended into farce?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

I didn't even give fwd a thought when it came to an audi personally and mpg was definitely not a thought When choosing the v6. I always thought a rwd car would be too dangerous for me as im a tad to generous with the accelerator so that was a straight no.

So quattro was the choice and coming from fwd car (nothing that special or quick), Wheel spinning and over steering looking like a fool and sounding like one was a thing of the past as im yet to spin the tyres or oversteer in the quattro so all people see now is a knob head that is just pulling away from them pretty quickly which I am so much happier about 

I always thought it was fwd you lose it and go into the bushes and rwd you lose it and mount the kerb (something along them lines) so what is awd??

I think its down to what concerns you more and what you want out of a car - i want to go fast, feel like the car is planted and have awd there when its needed whilst not having the extra mpg and possible costs towards maintenance etc concern me.


----------



## berniethebolt (Oct 31, 2016)

It's down to preference and what you want from the car I read up on the potential issues with 2.0 petrol engines and decided to go TDI for better reliability and ability to tweak to similar engine output & better torque with a tuning box
I also wanted quattro as where I live not all roads get gritted this time of year so as its also IMO an Audi trademark and tried and trusted a bit of insurance for those days

Seems to me the OP was asking was it worth it I'd say yes and sadly the topic is descending into "Barry Boy" territory now


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a mate working for Audi, he says the 2.0TFSi is the most reliable engine. It is also cheaper to run than a TDi over a long period of time due to increased servicing cost of quattro TDi and other issues with the diesel.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> I have a mate working for Audi, he says the 2.0TFSi is the most reliable engine. It is also cheaper to run than a TDi over a long period of time due to increased servicing cost of quattro TDi and other issues with the diesel.


Hi, I'm sure this topic has run it's course & nothing more to be achieved . I can see it getting further off topic now.
Topic locked 
Hoggy.


----------

